# I think i got banned on FE



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Error 803-3100 it appears every time i load the app. Uninstalled, cleared cache,etc. Notice its not 803-3001 or something for aerver maintenance (i think). It started appearing after i tested put freedom.apk(which didnt work). 
Also im on marshmallow 6.0.1 and rooted so i sideloaded off of qoo, fyi.


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 3, 2017)

I remember people unable to play Pokemon Go because they had their Android Device rooted. Maybe the same thing is happening here?


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

It worked until the shop screen,  but it is blocked in my playstore. Thus the qoo sideloading


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 3, 2017)

yeah, IIRC they have anti-root measures in place


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> yeah, IIRC they have anti-root measures in place


Right but I was able to pass the tutorial. Wondering how I could change my device id that they are able to identify me with. Woild that be linked to my gmail account?


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

If you got a android phone that is rooted. Try using "Magisk". It got Magisk Hide that hides the root very well. Pokemon Go can't find it for example.


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

linuxares said:


> If you got a android phone that is rooted. Try using "Magisk". It got Magisk Hide that hides the root very well. Pokemon Go can't find it for example.


Thanks thats what i was looking for. Also i canged my email, easy to do as rooted user, but not something im willing to do regularly,  and it works again. So ill try the masker you mentiomed and report back.

But the ban is definitely tied to my google account it would seem. Also the friend code changed


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

Have you tried changing Device ID and fully uninstall it with Titanium Backup?


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Have you tried changing Device ID and fully uninstall it with Titanium Backup?


Wasnt aware of that. Magisck wasn't going smoothly since I would have to flash it. I fixed it by uninstalling renaming accounts.db and reinstalling, then restoring original accounts.db. Its working now with my original account. I cant tell if the friend code is the same. Forgot


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

If you download Magisk Manager (Play Store), it will flash it for you. I don't think it's an account ban, because if you play it on for example a tablet. It would block you there as well. It's probably just SafetyNet popping up.


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

xtreme1 said:


> Wasnt aware of that. Magisck wasn't going smoothly since I would have to flash it. I fixed it by uninstalling renaming accounts.db and reinstalling, then restoring original accounts.db. Its working now with my original account. I cant tell if the friend code is the same. Forgot


Ok well that fixed the 3100 but now i get 3001 which seems to be a root detected error


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

xtreme1 said:


> Ok well that fixed the 3100 but now i get 3001 which seems to be a root detected error


Have you enabled Magisk Hide in the options menu of Magisk? It have to say "Pass" on SafetyNet.


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Have you enabled Magisk Hide in the options menu of Magisk? It have to say "Pass" on SafetyNet.


I flashed and it shows installed but not passing. How doyou get it to pass?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 3, 2017)

So now users get banned for having root? WOW PEOPLE, Really? Just for having root? Umm does nintendo know that rooting is a common thing for android devices? Especially for power super users like had core programmers/developers? Yet they can't ban people for CFW 3DS systems.... Okay, i give up. This is just nonsense.


----------



## Kamiyama (Feb 3, 2017)

Using Magisk v10.2 and phh's SuperUser R2 for root. I'm not using Magisk hide for FE and it's working perfectly fine. I've only needed Magiks hide for Pokemon Go for now and even that is working.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

xtreme1 said:


> I flashed and it shows installed but not passing. How doyou get it to pass?


I think it have to do with the root then. I use Phh SuperUser. SuperSU didn't work well with the earlier version of Magisk so I switched to Phh SuperUser. Also you must be SYSTEMLESS rooted. Might be why you got problems.

How I did was first download it from Play store, go in to SuperSU and checked that I wanted to remove it and it's features. Rebooted the phone, opened Phh SuperUser so the phone know it's the one that is suppose to be the grandmaster.
In Magisk Manager download Phh SuperSu addon for Magisk after you installed Phh SuperUser from Play Store

Then open Magisk Manager and SuperUser should ask if you want to give it Root Access.
Then reenable Magisk Hide and reboot your phone.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445
https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/magisk-phh-s-superuser-android-pay-t3435921

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So now users get banned for having root? WOW PEOPLE, Really? Just for having root? Umm does nintendo know that rooting is a common thing for android devices? Especially for power super users like had core programmers/developers? Yet they can't ban people for CFW 3DS systems.... Okay, i give up. This is just nonsense.



Well HBO have this odd protection (Android SafetyNet) because they probably think people will pirate their shows from their phone......
The reason probably why this is protected against root is you can't cheat more "pay" stuff in.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 3, 2017)

Also there is a android section this could have been posted in, but i guess OP couldn't find it. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



linuxares said:


> I think it have to do with the root then. I use Phh SuperUser. SuperSU didn't work well with the earlier version of Magisk so I switched to Phh SuperUser. Also you must be SYSTEMLESS rooted. Might be why you got problems.
> 
> How I did was first download it from Play store, go in to SuperSU and checked that I wanted to remove it and it's features. Rebooted the phone, opened Phh SuperUser so the phone know it's the one that is suppose to be the grandmaster.
> In Magisk Manager download Phh SuperSu addon for Magisk after you installed Phh SuperUser from Play Store
> ...


Well i guess another solution could have been done. Like maybe cloud save data? I know lots of android games that require online to even play, while is bad that you can't play without internet connection, least there no way to cheat with those games since everything is on a server.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

Kamiyama said:


> Using Magisk v10.2 and phh's SuperUser R2 for root. I'm not using Magisk hide for FE and it's working perfectly fine. I've only needed Magiks hide for Pokemon Go for now and even that is working.


Hmm not 100% sure on that. Then again we are Systemless rooted, so might be why we bypass. Because it's obvious the game have Android SafetyNet on it and my logs show it's being trigged.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i guess another solution could have been done. Like maybe cloud save data? I know lots of android games that require online to even play, while is bad that you can't play without internet connection, least there no way to cheat with those games since everything is on a server.


 I haven't signed in and I get the stuff anyway. So it's probably local for now.


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 3, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So now users get banned for having root? WOW PEOPLE, Really? Just for having root? Umm does nintendo know that rooting is a common thing for android devices? Especially for power super users like had core programmers/developers? Yet they can't ban people for CFW 3DS systems.... Okay, i give up. This is just nonsense.


User Managemene, the Nintendo way


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 3, 2017)

linuxares said:


> I haven't signed in and I get the stuff anyway. So it's probably local for now.


I was just saying there is other games that use game servers to play games like those popular strategy defense MMO ones, Clash of clans or boom beach stuff, those games require to log in to online server to play (You cannot play without internet) and all the data is saved on cloud. Usually those games cannot be hacked or effected by rooted potential cheat users. The data isn't stored on the device, but online, which is unable to be modified with just a rooted system.

If this game is online required and data is saved on server then rooted users shouldn't have a problem of ban unless nintendo just has bad security on their end.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I was just saying there is other games that use game servers to play games like those popular strategy defense MMO ones, Clash of clans or boom beach stuff, those games require to log in to online server to play (You cannot play without internet) and all the data is saved on cloud. Usually those games cannot be hacked or effected by rooted potential cheat users. The data isn't stored on the device, but online, which is unable to be modified with just a rooted system.
> 
> If this game is online required and data is saved on server then rooted users shouldn't have a problem of ban unless nintendo just has bad security on their end.


Ah yes, yes. You're right. Yeah those doesn't really matter if you got Root or not then. Since all is in the cloud more or less. I don't think anyone have been banned. I think it's just their anti-piracy/anti-temper thing that is mupping about. It's probably just a timeout or something at most.

Magisk will takecare of the root issue(s) together with Phh SuperUser. Heck even my friend can use HBO Nordic, his ISPs tv software etc. again thanks to Magisk.


----------



## LaPingas (Feb 3, 2017)

I did a full unroot and still get error 803-3001 (similar but different)


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

linuxares said:


> I think it have to do with the root then. I use Phh SuperUser. SuperSU didn't work well with the earlier version of Magisk so I switched to Phh SuperUser. Also you must be SYSTEMLESS rooted. Might be why you got problems.
> 
> How I did was first download it from Play store, go in to SuperSU and checked that I wanted to remove it and it's features. Rebooted the phone, opened Phh SuperUser so the phone know it's the one that is suppose to be the grandmaster.
> In Magisk Manager download Phh SuperSu addon for Magisk after you installed Phh SuperUser from Play Store
> ...


How did youuninstall supersu? Full unroot under settings? The phh module wont enable andit seemsmy supersu binary is still where my root is from.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 3, 2017)

There is some post on Gamefaqs saying the same thing, some people are claiming is not a problem exclusive to rooted phones. So i dunno. I didn't play the game, i have a rooted Nvidia shield tablet and unrooted Shield tv. 

So maybe people should least chill out and wait for update patch, is the first version release, expect some problems on Initial release date for any game! O_O


----------



## SMVB64 (Feb 3, 2017)

On the Fire Emblem hero's Reddit, they found a little quick fix to get pass the 803-3001 error.

1.When you start the game link your account. Don't skip this step, it will let you retain your save data.

2.Next, when the game hits you with the error use a file manager (I personally use MiXplorer) and go to
"root/data/data/com.nintendo.zaba/shared_prefs"

3. Delete deviceaccount.xml
4. Reopen the app, you will have to go threw the initial settings then link your account.
5. You can play the game were you left off.

The downside is you will have to repeat this every time you close the app.


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

SMVB64 said:


> On the Fire Emblem hero's Reddit, they found a little quick fix to get pass the 803-3001 error.
> 
> 1.When you start the game link your account. Don't skip this step, it will let you retain your save data.
> 
> ...


Right,  andif you havent linked you will lose progress and cant link accounts.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 3, 2017)

SMVB64 said:


> On the Fire Emblem hero's Reddit, they found a little quick fix to get pass the 803-3001 error.
> 
> 1.When you start the game link your account. Don't skip this step, it will let you retain your save data.
> 
> ...


It works, but its really annoying. Also I just hope that this is an issue, and not nintendo fucking over root users.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 3, 2017)

xtreme1 said:


> How did youuninstall supersu? Full unroot under settings? The phh module wont enable andit seemsmy supersu binary is still where my root is from.


Exactly, that deletes itself after that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> It works, but its really annoying. Also I just hope that this is an issue, and not nintendo fucking over root users.


Its not Nintendo but the app developer. They probably just got a license for it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 3, 2017)

I mean, I can understand it if it is a 3ds, but this is my mobile phone. Just because they make software, should mean that they can say if I can root my phone or not. Its not like I can steal all of nintendo's money if my phone is rooted.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 3, 2017)

Can people least put this information in the review section on the googleplay page before talkinng about it here? We don't know why is happening and the developers are the one who made the app, so put it somewhere they will acknowledge the issue and do something about it. I know is exciting new stuff you wish to play but you can't expect a new product to have perfect first launch in this day and age with update patches being a thing. Maybe just wait for a update and see if the issue is fixed.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Can people least put this information in the review section on the googleplay page before talkinng about it here? We don't know why is happening and the developers are the one who made the app, so put it somewhere they will acknowledge the issue and do something about it. I know is exciting new stuff you wish to play but you can't expect a new product to have perfect first launch in this day and age with update patches being a thing. Maybe just wait for a update and see if the issue is fixed.


I mean, its always the nintendo stuff that has these problems. I played alot of other mobile games on launch, and only nintendo games have these problems.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 3, 2017)

Justinde75 said:


> I mean, its always the nintendo stuff that has these problems. I played alot of other mobile games on launch, and only nintendo games have these problems.


There is only 4 nintendo mobile apps to date.


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> There is only 4 nintendo mobile apps to date.


Yeah but all 4 of them had these problems, also I never said it were more than that


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Exactly, that deletes itself after that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


So I uninstalled su,


LaPingas said:


> I did a full unroot and still get error 803-3001 (similar but different)


I've unrooted but still can't pass safetynet.


----------



## mgrev (Feb 3, 2017)

linuxares said:


> If you got a android phone that is rooted. Try using "Magisk". It got Magisk Hide that hides the root very well. Pokemon Go can't find it for example.


unless you have an unlocked bootloader with the correct check in place that is. A custom kernel can fix that though


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 3, 2017)

mgrev said:


> unless you have an unlocked bootloader with the correct check in place that is. A custom kernel can fix that though


I'm on a note4 with ditto7 installed: https://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4/development/5-0-1-dn-rom-e-team-t3031712

So it has a custom kernel. I just reflashed my rom, so we'll see if removing root fixes it on a clean flash

EDIT: Nope, guesing my rom  isn't compatible


----------



## mgrev (Feb 3, 2017)

xtreme1 said:


> I'm on a note4 with ditto7 installed: https://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4/development/5-0-1-dn-rom-e-team-t3031712
> 
> So it has a custom kernel. I just reflashed my rom, so we'll see if removing root fixes it on a clean flash
> 
> EDIT: Nope, guesing my rom  isn't compatible


IIRC the note 4 doesn't have the Bootloader-checks, so something else must be wrong


----------



## qqwik (Feb 5, 2017)

xtreme1 said:


> Wasnt aware of that. Magisck wasn't going smoothly since I would have to flash it. I fixed it by uninstalling renaming accounts.db and reinstalling, then restoring original accounts.db. Its working now with my original account. I cant tell if the friend code is the same. Forgot


Can you describe again how to fix 3100 error? I dont understand the part about accounts.db


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So now users get banned for having root? WOW PEOPLE, Really? Just for having root? Umm does nintendo know that rooting is a common thing for android devices? Especially for power super users like had core programmers/developers? Yet they can't ban people for CFW 3DS systems.... Okay, i give up. This is just nonsense.



This was not a perma-ban due to root.  It's probably a reject message due to root, or it was probably banned because it detected Freedom running in the background.  I remeber there was a temple run clone game (prince of persia themed or something) I tried to hack with freedom and it actually told me that it detected freedom and that I was permanently banned immediately. (no loss)

Server sided games that require login and internet are unhackable because everything is on the servers end.

- Experienced Android modder


----------



## xtreme1 (Feb 5, 2017)

qqwik said:


> Can you describe again how to fix 3100 error? I dont understand the part about accounts.db


https://www.technipages.com/android-change-main-google-account


stanleyopar2000 said:


> This was not a perma-ban due to root.  It's probably a reject message due to root, or it was probably banned because it detected Freedom running in the background.  I remeber there was a temple run clone game (prince of persia themed or something) I tried to hack with freedom and it actually told me that it detected freedom and that I was permanently banned immediately. (no loss)
> 
> Server sided games that require login and internet are unhackable because everything is on the servers end.
> 
> - Experienced Android modder


So do we have a fix for the error everyone is getting for the 3001 error yet though?


----------

